# Free Shipping on Neuspeed Wheels! | HS Tuning



## [email protected]HSTuning (May 30, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

All of the Neuspeed wheels are extremely lightweight and strong, to make for a perfect motorsports wheel. Having hub-centric center bores, and retaining use of factory lug bolts, it makes it even easier!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

Happy Monday! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

Snag a set up so you can have them in time for H2Oi! Not much time left :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

umpkin::vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

We are still doing this promotion for a bit longer if you guys need wheels!


----------

